# Taking a piss...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was reading on another site about using human urine to cycle a tank, in turn doing a fishless cycle. I thought it sounded like a pretty cool idea. Fishless cycle - so no needless buying/sacrificing of fish, don't need to buy any ammonia so you save money there. The only thing I'd be worried about is other things present in human urine that could prove to be toxic for the fish. Though someone also commented that they'd heard of this being done with no ill effects to speak of.

Sounds like an easy, cheap idea for cycling a tank...

What do you think?

Would YOU do this?

I'm actually thinking about trying it on my new 55 gallon when I cycle it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i think this can be solved up with one smiley


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i would rather buy ammonia...think about sticking your hand into a tub full of your urine...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

anthongy817 said:


> i would rather buy ammonia...think about sticking your hand into a tub full of your urine...
> [snapback]1111517[/snapback]​


Basically what you're doing when you clean a fish tank,anyway... It's just not yours. How does that make it better? Haha.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mettle if this works, let us know... I would for sure do this, if it works. Besides after a few water changes, your piss would be gone anyways. But you would still have the sh*t/piss from the fish in the tank.

**Mettle you would have to figure out the ratio for piss to water, to make this work for us**


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have also read about that. My belief is that human urine does not have enough of an ammonia content to sucessfully cycle a tank, unless you have kindney stones from having a conentrated ammonia level.

You should just spend the $3 and get a bottle of ammonia.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

if you really want to piss in your tank...just piss in it every morning. probably have a large amount of ammonia in the morning. but with all that hassle...and which i still find kinda nasty..just buy a bottle of ammonia..


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > i would rather buy ammonia...think about sticking your hand into a tub full of your urine...
> ...


i would rather stick my hand in a tank full of fish sh*t/piss, than my own sh*t and piss...wouldnt you?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Who said anything about taking a sh!t in the tank?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i would try this fishless method first

i mean come on man imagine the smell, especially if

your doin it hung over


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Who said anything about taking a sh!t in the tank?:laugh:
> [snapback]1112645[/snapback]​


if anybody ever shits in their tank to cycle it...please take a picture of it..!


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

URRRRRRRRR, dont sh!t is your tank, thats rough. It will smell really bad, especially if the tank is in your bedromm!









Sparkles.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Our pee is not fish pee.

Different animals have different ways of getting rid of broken down proteins. One of the elements found in proteins is Nitrogen. If you are a fish this waste product is ammonia. If you are a snake or bird (or some other reptiles too) this is uric acid (the white stuff with snake poo and the white stuff in bird poo). The third way to get rid of Nitrogen breakdown products is urine, which is composed of UREA. Urea, uric acid, and ammonia are three different chemicals.

Having said that, it still might work. Urea is a conjugation of two ammonia molecules (and carbon and oxygen) and therefore could be broken down by mineralization into ammonia. Whether this happens readily in the aquarium? I dont know. Also, depending on the kind of day you're having, you may have different concentrations of urea.

So how much to put in? And how well will it become food for bacteria? Let's just say that our body intentionally makes ammonia into urea because ammonia is toxic. Therefore I'd guess that it wouldn't fall apart that easy (or we'd all be in bad shape).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um, not to mention that there alternative ways to cycle....


----------

